# residential roofing test



## kathy (Sep 15, 2010)

looking for some pointers for taking the roofing test, which books should i purchase? 
however i have two books
-Roofing construction & estimating
- membrane roof systems 2007


----------



## Ridgewalker (Aug 12, 2010)

Are you talking about taking the state license exam. Here in Ca. It two parts trade and law. It would be more helpful to mention what type and for what state.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

I think you are trying to get state board license. Make sure to contact your state licensing board about the requirements needed to apply for your roofing license. Brush up on your knowledge of roofing before the exam. If you fail the test, you won't get the money back that you spent for the application and the exam.


----------



## kathy (Sep 15, 2010)

*Roofing Test*

I'm looking for help on books to purchase for Illinois Roofing Contractors Test,
For a residential Roofing License


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

NRCA will supply you with all the books you need to take the test.


----------

